# Maxtreme Pharma Somatropin



## Noel Newman (Sep 17, 2018)

Looking at starting some HGH around October time. Looking around, there are plenty of HGH available but the legitimacy of them is probably tiny. I have noticed some HGH called Maxtreme Pharma HGH Somatropin 100iu looking like it comes in 10 vials of 10iu in a white tray.


Is this actually a pharma product or is it a generic? Has anybody used this HGH or could recommend a better HGH to spend my money on?


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 17, 2018)

Noel Newman said:


> Looking at starting some HGH around October time. Looking around, there are plenty of HGH available but the legitimacy of them is probably tiny. I have noticed some HGH called Maxtreme Pharma HGH Somatropin 100iu looking like it comes in 10 vials of 10iu in a white tray.
> 
> 
> Is this actually a pharma product or is it a generic? Has anybody used this HGH or could recommend a better HGH to spend my money on?


I guess it depends what your definition of Pharma is? That word is used very Loosely these days, and I'm not trying to be a smart-ass  nor I'm I saying it's not Pharma grade because I haven't seen any test results for it personally. Not saying it's not out there I just haven't seen it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 17, 2018)

yeah most are going to come pretty standard. as far as if its Rx or generic...pretty hard to tell into today's market as China is pretty damn good at making any type of label they want.... well so can the US


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 17, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I guess it depends what your definition of Pharma is? That word is used very Loosely these days, and I'm not trying to be a smart-ass  nor I'm I saying it's not Pharma grade because I haven't seen any test results for it personally. Not saying it's not out there I just haven't seen it.



and honestly, you can have great test results on nonRx just the same. I have purchased non Rx GH and ran bloods and got sig higher than a trusted Rx. Its just the quality of where its coming from


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 25, 2018)

Ready, Aannndd
Roll your dice.



Fingers crossed


----------

